

Ask HN: Using vague metaphors as job requirements - karipatila

What comes to mind when you come across a job opening which requires you to be a "CSS rockstar" or a "PHP wizard"? Is this a by-product of a job market so oversaturated with incompetence that the employers must resort to extremes to make sure only people with real talent apply, or should I just disregard the entire thing as a meaningless trend?
======
tiffani
I don't see anything wrong with it if you actually know what all that (being a
supposed "rockstar" in a field) entails. It only annoys me when I hear it
thrown around in general conversation by folks who have no clue what a
"insert-programming-language-or-framework-or-markup-language here" rockstar
really is and they're just tossing it around because they've heard somebody
else say it.

> "Is this a by-product of a job market so oversaturated with incompetence
> that the employers must resort to extremes to make sure only people with
> real talent apply"

I think it might be. I figure folks would still just ask for an "expert" in a
job description if that concept hadn't been taken up by a bunch of folks that
aren't (in fields _everywhere_ \--not just writing code).

------
coryl
Copy written like that are probably from younger companies/startups with less
care for rules and being formal. They're just describing the type of people
they want and are looking for. Nobody wants someone "proficient in CSS",
"experienced with PHP". If the applicant is uncomfortable describing
themselves as wizards/rockstars, they're probably unqualified for the
position, right?

------
ploppybob
I read that kind of thing as "only those suffering from severe Dunning-Kruger
syndrome need apply".

------
yesbabyyes
I would assume that the people you would be working for are kind of corny,
FWIW.

~~~
kierank
Or don't understand the field at all.

